# Rhino beetle Chalcosoma mollenkampi



## orionmystery (Jul 16, 2011)

Rhinoceros beetle, _Chalcosoma mollenkampi_.

From Maliau Basin:
Maliau Basin | Up Close with Nature

My beetle collection:
Some amazing Malaysian beetles! | Up Close with Nature


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2011)

YES!!!  He looks a happy chap.


----------



## DreamerEagle (Jul 17, 2011)

Very grate shots but.... how can i load my photos in the post???? please help me! i'm very bored because i'm just able to put only the link of my photos and i would like to load the photo in my post!


----------



## orionmystery (Jul 20, 2011)

kundalini said:


> YES!!!  He looks a happy chap.


 


DreamerEagle said:


> Very grate shots but.... how can i load my photos in the post???? please help me! i'm very bored because i'm just able to put only the link of my photos and i would like to load the photo in my post!



Thanks for the comments, kundalini, DreamerEagle.

DreamerEagle - copy the image link from the hosting site such as Flickr, then click the third icon from the right on top on this window and paste the link there.


----------

